# Forgeworld Info



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

As a big fan of the first two books, I thought this sounded awesome.

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/09/forgeworld-seminar-information-horus.html?m=1


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm looking forward to their take on Alpharius and to see what new info/lore is released on the Last Legion.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm cautiously apprehensive about it. As I know you agree CotE, the portrayal of the XX Legion has been far too hit and miss(mostly miss) since the excellent _Legion_. The more they seem to reveal, the worse they become, though I blame that mostly on the likes of Thorpe. Hopefully the torrent of info that will come from the FW book won't ruin the further.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Did you guys notice this bit?

*There will a model of the Emperor and Horus!*


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking forward to the Prospero book, the Thousand Sons models will no doubt be awesome.


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I'm cautiously apprehensive about it. As I know you agree CotE, the portrayal of the XX Legion has been far too hit and miss(mostly miss) since the excellent _Legion_. The more they seem to reveal, the worse they become, though I blame that mostly on the likes of Thorpe. Hopefully the torrent of info that will come from the FW book won't ruin the further.


Yeah, I couldn't agree more. 

But, to be fair, the Forgeworld books have generally been excellent so I remain optimistic.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yeah, I couldn't agree more.
> 
> But, to be fair, the Forgeworld books have generally been excellent so I remain optimistic.


I for one agree! There are only minor details which could be discussed about, but they seem to try and get their shit together better than BL has done over the years. They are kinda the clean-up-team.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

are kinda the clean-up-team. 

:good:


----------

